# Humane traps - which to buy?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I want to own a trap so I can take my strays to the vet when necessary. I want a trap that closes automatically because I'm not any good at trapping. I thought of buying this one, but I don't know if I want 1 or 2 doors, what size, etc. Can you guys please advise?


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i do not really care for the collapsible ones since they are a little too flimsy for my taste. i have used a few different ones and without a doubt my favorite one is the tru-catch fat cat deluxe 
(3rd one down the page)- Live catch animal traps

the wildcat deluxe is also excellent but i like the fat cat since i sometimes have had to hold the cat overnight before getting it s/n and i like that it allows the cat a little more room.


it is worth getting one of the dividers if you think you may need to hold the cat for any length of time.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I would opt for two doors. That way you can slip in a can of food/water in the door opposite where the cat enters. (HINT: Make sure it is secure before you transport the cat, the second door can open easily.)
I use Havaheart traps. You sometimes have to readjust the trigger several times so that the door snaps shut with the appropriate amount of weight on the trip switch. Havaheart traps are durable; I'm using one that is at least 10 years old.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I like the two door Havaheart trap. We secure the far end door shut with wire. Its nice to have an option of two doors when your in a sticky situation.

couple of my tnr friends really like the trap Whaler uses. and swear by it. I cant get use to it. I think its all what you get comfortable with using.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Whaler:

That's some site/company. Looks like they really did their "homework" WRT design features. Matching guillotine doors and the whole shot. Great stuff.

Still don't prefer the folding traps, but they do have their place.

You obviously do more poking around than I do. How did you find the site and have you used any of their traps?


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i came across that site from alley cat allies. they (alley cat allies) have a link on their site to heart of the earth.

i have not purchased anything from heart of the earth but i assume they are ok since alley cat recommends them. i am going to purchase a new trap soon and i will be getting it from them.

the times that i used a tru-catch trap it was borrowed from my local animal control officer. in the past i have borrowed traps from the aco and that has allowed me to try different models/brands. for me, the tru-catch stood out from the rest. it seemed to be more "sure fire" as far as the trigger goes and even though the one i borrowed had been heavily used for trapping cats (as well as other small animals) it showed no sign of deterioration.


----------



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

The rescue that did the neutering on my ferals used Havahart traps. They were the two door traps. I did all the trapping. Just make sure that the back door is secure before you try to pick up the trap because I had one of mine slip out. Thankfully, it wasn't at the clinic, which is located on a busy highway.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

nicolee said:


> Just make sure that the back door is secure before you try to pick up the trap because I had one of mine slip out. Thankfully, it wasn't at the clinic, which is located on a busy highway.


that is one of the things that i like about the tru-catch, it comes with a small carabineer to secure the guillotine door.


----------

